# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Αγγελίες Σκαφών >  συμφωνητικοι

## manoscolt

Καλησπερα παιδαι ειμαι νεος στην ομαδα σας και θα θελα να με βυθίσετε σε κάτι που χρειάζομαι αν υπάρχει καλοσύνη


Πρόσφατα έδωσα μι εξωλέμβια μηχανή σε έναν γνωστο  τι πρεπε να κάνουμε να γίνει στο όνομα  του?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gioros

> Καλησπερα παιδαι ειμαι νεος στην ομαδα σας και θα θελα να με βυθίσετε σε κάτι που χρειάζομαι αν υπάρχει καλοσύνη
> 
> 
> Πρόσφατα έδωσα μι εξωλέμβια μηχανή σε έναν γνωστο  τι πρεπε να κάνουμε να γίνει στο όνομα  του?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Καλημέρα φιλε μου 
Θα κάνεις ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό αγοραπολισιας 
θα θεωρήσεις και τις δυο υπογραφές 
Θα πας στην ΔΟΥ να πληρώσεις το ανάλογο ΦΠΑ (αγοραστής )
Τελος ο πωλητής πρέπει να παραδώσει όλα τα χαρτιά από την ημέρα πρώτης αγοράς του κινητήρα

----------


## manoscolt

> Καλημέρα φιλε μου 
> Θα κάνεις ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό αγοραπολισιας 
> θα θεωρήσεις και τις δυο υπογραφές 
> Θα πας στην ΔΟΥ να πληρώσεις το ανάλογο ΦΠΑ (αγοραστής )
> Τελος ο πωλητής πρέπει να παραδώσει όλα τα χαρτιά από την ημέρα πρώτης αγοράς του κινητήρα




Πρέπει να γίνει διαγραφή από τον πωλητή ο κινητήρας?

----------


## gioros

> Πρέπει να γίνει διαγραφή από τον πωλητή ο κινητήρας?


Και βεβαια πας στο λιμεναρχιο που ειναι δηλομενος τον βγαζεις απο το σκαφος περνεις τα χαρτια και τα δινεις στον αγοραστη .
Αυτο σε περηπτωση που η μηχανη ειναι πανο σε λεμβολογιμενο σκαφος .Αν δεν θα επρεπε τα χαρτια να τα εχεις εσυ.

----------

